# [solved] root-Konsole zeigt wiederholt Fehlermeldung bei...

## strangerthandreams

Wenn ich versuche eine root-Konsole zu starten durch 

```
su -
```

 aber auch beim Starten eines neuen bash-Prozesses durch 

```
bash
```

 versucht die bash irgendetwas zu starten, jedoch blick ich es nicht was es sein soll.

Es wird in einer Endlosschleife die Fehlermeldung 

```
bash: /bin/bash:: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

 ausgegeben bis ich das mit Strg-C abbreche.

Die ~/.bashrc von root enthält nichts dazu. Was könnte es denn sein? Und was sollen die "::" hinter /binbash?

----------

## Necoro

```
necoro@Zakarumiy ~ $ /bin/bash:

bash: /bin/bash:: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

Was dir das sagen soll: Irgendwo scheint eine Shebang (also die #!-Zeile am Anfang der Shell-Skripte) kaputt zu sein ... und dort statt "/bin/bash" "/bin/bash:" zu stehen.

----------

## 69719

Steht es eventuell in /etc/passwd?

----------

## strangerthandreams

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> necoro@Zakarumiy ~ $ /bin/bash:
> 
> ...

 

Hmm darauf wär ich jetzt nicht gekommen, aber ok ich guck mal nach.

 *escor wrote:*   

> Steht es eventuell in /etc/passwd?

 

Nee da siehts rosig aus.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Hmm ok, Fehler beseitigt. Es lag an der bash-completion, die aus dem Directory /etc/bash_completion.d/ etwas laden wollte. Dort war jedoch nur eine seltsame Textdatei. Da alle Dateien aus dem Directory geladen werden sollen (laut Skript) hat er sich irgendwie verhaspelt. Leider war Deine Vermutung nicht richtig mit dem Shebang.

Trotzdem danke.

----------

